# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Za malo neutrocytow, za duzo limfocytow.

## Basia2311

Witam! Mam 35 lat zaniepokoily mnie ostatnie wyniki krwi.
Rozmaz krwi obwodowej mikroskopowej
Neutrocyty podzielone 39%
Limfocyty 49% w tym 1 limfoplazmocyt.
W morfologii wyszlo mi 
Limfocyty 46,4%
Plytki krwi 355.
Pozostale wyniki w normie.
Bardzo sie martwie co to moze byc.

----------

